# "San Jose to the Bay" event 4/20 opening of the paved Lower Guadalupe River Trail



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

*"San Jose to the Bay" event 4/20 opening of the paved Lower Guadalupe River Trail*

More info. below:
http://www.grpg.org/archives/calendar/trail-grand-opening

Was out on the new section last weekend and it is looking very nice. Really like the signage. Gives distance to/from trail ends and also what street crossing and the streets have signs for the bike trail. There is a 145 pg. PDF file of the trail sign guidelines:
- http://t.co/IVY3e9m3GL


----------



## Greg4jc (Feb 7, 2012)

*"San Jose to the Bay" event 4/20 opening of the paved Lower Guadalupe River Tra*

How many miles is this trail?


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Greg4jc said:


> How many miles is this trail?


That section is 9 miles in all:
- San Jose, CA - Official Website - Guadalupe River

Of that, there is 5 miles of newly paved trail from the airport up to Gold St. in Alviso. The east side of the river trail is paved, the west side (north of 101) is still gravel, so you have a choice of riding surfaces:
- Long Distance Skateboarding - Guadalupe River Trail


----------

